# Do bags of concrete go bad?



## doug123 (Apr 27, 2010)

OK, maybe a dumb question. I have two 60lb bags of ready to use concrete. They have been sitting in my garage for at least 5-10 years, I really don't remember. They feel like 2 rocks, I figure moisture has got in over the years and ruined them.

Just wondered if this is common and if I open them up and smack them with a shovel or something they will still be useful?

If general consensus is to pitch them, I'm just going to do that instead of opening them up, etc.


Thanks!


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

throw them:yes:unless you have a use for concrete pillows


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Pitch them-----concrete in a garage can be ruined within weeks of storing, if the weather is humid---


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Add some water, they will last forever.:laughing:


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

How useful depends on your intended application. They could make good anchors for a boat, painted decorative rocks in a garden, or other. I have one like yours in my garage I have been meaning to toss out also.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

What about concrete stored in a water tight bucket. Does it still have a shelf life even if it stays dry?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

As long as it stays dry --it's good. If you want to save grout or other powers like that --seal them in an air tight container and the will be good for years.


----------



## doug123 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Thanks*

OK, that's what I thought. 

Thanks guys.........


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Doug, let's face life here. Two (2) 60# bags. I bought some 60# bags two weeks ago and I think they were less than $5 each. Whatever the cost is in your area--buy new and don't worry over it. Paint the old, hardened concrete hunks and put them in your garden. IF anyone asks "What are those"? Just tell them they are "Draw rocks". They just draw fools attention to them. Works for me. David


----------



## GDV (Sep 14, 2010)

I won't say anything different than most people - yes, it sounds like it's definitely best to chuck them out. As most have said, that type of concrete is only good for use if it's dry, and I would definitely think 5-10 years in storage would ruin them for sure! 

Don from Garage Door Vancouver


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't have any answer to your question whether the bags of cement are still good or not. But the suggestion of some to put it in the garden as a rock formation of some sort is a nice idea. It can be a rock seat.


----------

